# Coding Influenza Vaccines in a Primary Care Practice



## kzaccone (Jan 9, 2013)

Can someone tell me the difference in the below use of codes?  In the following example of an Established patient should a Biller use:

99214 -25
90658
90471

or

99214 -25
Q2038
G0008

Is the Difference Medicare?


----------



## boomer88 (Jan 9, 2013)

You are correct, I use the G0008 & Q2035 for Medicare beneficiary.
Q2038 should be reserved for younger patients - @ my practice.

Lina Kerr, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## leeblewb (Jan 15, 2013)

You also use the Q and G codes for Tricare in addition to Medicare.


----------



## saloni (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi , 

1. The prior example you can use for CPT 90658 for the patient's 3 years and older age     group and admin CPT 90471 for the patient's 19 years & older to the commercial insurances only.

In short you can code exactly like prior example for the patients who are 19 year and older to Commercial insurances only. 

2. And you can bill exactly like later one for patient's of all age group to Medicare only.

Hope this would help, Please correct me if required.

Thanks
Saloni Bhavsar


----------

